# need a site about turboram engines



## محمد مجدى (10 مارس 2006)

i want a site about turboram engine plz help me


----------



## محمد مجدى (10 مارس 2006)

i need a site about turboram engines


----------



## theghost_4 (15 مارس 2006)

_يمكنك الدخول علي موقع_ google :77:


----------



## MIT (15 مارس 2006)

*يمكن قصدك ramjet ! ! ! ! ! ! !*



​


----------



## MIT (15 مارس 2006)

*جواب كافي*

*معليش . . . . هذا رابط يفيدك وإذا حبيت تبحث إبحث عن Air Turb Rmjet*


www.aerospaceweb.org/question/propulsion/q0175.shtml - 17k


أيضا

atrex.isas.ac.jp/atrex/reports/eng/92ISTS.pdf 


أيضا

http://wwwsoc.nii.ac.jp/gtsj/2004/contents/gtsj_bulletin2003_04ltr02.pdf

وبالتوفيق  
​


----------



## aero2006 (20 مارس 2006)

MIT قال:


> *يمكن قصدك ramjet ! ! ! ! ! ! !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



لا اسمه turboramjet و هو يعمل كا turbojet فى الاقلاع و يعمل كا ramjet فى خاله ال cruise


----------



## م.سالم (20 مارس 2006)

:57:​الرجاء التأكد​​​


----------



## Mrs. Engineer (20 مارس 2006)

Enter this site, maybe you will find in it what you want​ 

http://www.personal.psu.edu/cxc11/a410.html​
​or this​​
http://doi.contentdirections.com/mr/access_science_subject_titles.jsp/Turboramjet​


----------



## Mrs. Engineer (20 مارس 2006)

*Diagram of a turboramjet engine*



​Diagram of a turboramjet engine​​​

Here is a good site about Turboramjet engine​​
http://www.aerospaceweb.org/question/propulsion/q0175.shtml​ 
​


----------



## aero2006 (21 مارس 2006)

Mrs. Engineer قال:


> Diagram of a turboramjet engine​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


هذا هو ردى يا اخى سالم


----------



## dreams1804 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

* السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خير*​


----------

